# S'en tiennent



## marimedellin

Hola...
Tengo una frase que no he podido traducir ¿alguien puede ayudarme? No entiendo bien la parte de "s'en tiennet". Espero que la primera frase sirva de contexto.


"Ce que confirme la direction des Beaux-Arts cependant que les maire cherche à gagner du temps en faisant intervenir le Préfet du Calvados et la Feldkommandantur de Caen. Les autorités allemandes *s'en tiennet* alors  à exiger le déroulement de la Tapisserie dans le Salon des Évêques de l'ancien évêché où elle était précedemment exposée." 

Mil gracias

Marimedellín


----------



## Domtom

-


marimedellin said:


> Les autorités allemandes *s'en tiennet* alors à exiger le déroulement de


 
*s'en tenir = se tenir à = *atenerse a = limitarse a (Grand Dictionnaire E-F F-E Larousse)

Las autoridades alemanas se atienen entonces a / se limitan entonces a exigir el desarrollo de

nota: tienes _tiennet_ en vez de _tiennent_ en tu texto, lo cual es, claro, un error.
-


----------



## marimedellin

¡Domtom una vez más tienes razón!

Muchas gracias

Saludos

Marimedellín


----------



## Saku89

Hola! Me gustaría saber qué significa 'tenir de', en un contexto en concreto, puesto que 'parecer' (Que es la traducción del WR) no me pega.

***
normas 16/17 limitar la cita a cuatro versos 
Paquita (mod)

*Je n’ai pas la force de porter*
*Mes désirs vers tes espérances*
*Je n’peux pas m´en tenir*
*À me grimer d’apparences*

texto aquí = ver segunda estrofa

El caso, es que no sé si es 'tenir de', debido a ese 'en' que me despista un montón, pero es que después va un à... Y si es 'tenir à' (Que ese verbo lo manejo perfectamente), el verbo sería 's'en tenir'? (Tipo s'en aller?)

Mil gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,

CNTRL


> *B. −* *Qqn/qqc.* (d'abstr.) *se/s'en tient à qqc.* (d'abstr.).     Persévérer dans, ne pas aller au delà d'une certaine limite.


que se puede traducir por:
- no puedo conformarme con / tengo que ir más allá

Le _en _es lo que sigue: *À me grimer d’apparences*.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Saku89

Muchísimas gracias, me has servido de gran ayuda.


----------



## Nabert

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos
​
Bon jour
Tengo problemas para dar un sentido al verbo tenir, y en general a la siguiente frase:
_
Il y a beaucoup d'illusion de notre part, renforcée par les exigences d'une responsabilité morale et sociale qui ne peut *s'en tenir* qu'aux décisions authentiques, à ne nos imputer à nous-mêmes que le choix ultime auquel nous nous sommes arrêtés._

Me queda como algo así: _hay mucha ilusión (en sentido de engaño) por nuestra parte, reforzada por las exigencias de una responsabilidad moral y social que no puede tenerse más que en las decisiones auténticas, para no imputarnos a nosotros mismos más que la decisión última en la que nos hemos parado_.

Me sale una traducción demasiado literal que no me dice mucho.

Au secours!
Merci beaucoup


----------



## ivian

yo usaría "atenerse"


----------



## Estephany R.

*HILOS UNIDOS*
*Nueva pregunta*​ 
Hola,
No he podido traducir esa expresión en este contexto:

Si l'on s'en tient à l'hyperbole de "type 2", et à l'euphémisme, qui sont, selon nous, imputables à des mécanismes analogues, on pourrrait souvent se contenter d'une hypothèses plus simple que celle d'un changement de pertinence et proposer d'assigner cette rhètorique conventionnelle au code lui-même; ce qui est...

Como ven es un texto de linguística y retórica.

Yo tengo:
Si nos aferramos  a la hipérbole de “tipo 2”, y al eufemismo, que son, según nosotros, atribuibles a mecanismos análogos, con frecuencia podríamos contentarnos con...

merci,


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mejor decir: *si nos atenemos a*...


----------



## Estephany R.

Gracias Victor, pero igual la frase no parece tener mucho sentido en español. 
Quel est le sens en français?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Estephany R. said:


> Gracias Victor, pero igual la frase no parece tener mucho sentido en español.


 
Sí que tiene sentido. El mismo, por cierto, que la frase en francés y cuya traducción, al margen del inicio, abordaste bastante bien.


----------



## Estephany R.

Ok Victor muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

Step.


----------



## anairdadeaix

Hola a tod@s

Estoy traduciendo el guión de un cortometraje, y hay una expresión que por mucho que busco y pienso no encuentro. La frase es la siguiente:

"Je  te  rappelle  *qu’on s’en  tient  à  la  France*  et  dans la  limite  des  50 euros,  on  est  d’accord !"

El contexto es el siguiente: La madre le acaba de dar a su hijo un billete de 50 euros, ya que el niño parece ser que colecciona billetes de todo tipo. Tras habérselo dado, el niño lo agradece y la madre añade esa frase.  
Si alguien puede echarme una mano lo agradecería enormemente.
Gracias por adelantado


----------



## esteban

Acá hace falta un poco de contexto me parece. Porque así como está no tiene mucho sentido la oración... ¿No sería más bien que le dio al niño un billete francés (estamos hablando de los "viejos" francos franceses) puesto que los colecciona? En todo caso, "Je te rappelle qu'on s'en tient à la France" podría ser algo así como "No te olvides que nos limitaremos a Francia"...

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Little Ondine

Me parece que "s'en tenir à la France" significa que la mamá le dice al hijo que se limite a la colección de billetes franceses.
No veo otro sentido para esta frase


----------



## Paquita

Little Ondine said:


> Me parece que "s'en tenir à la France" significa que la mamá le dice al hijo que se limite a la colección de billetes franceses.
> No veo otro sentido para esta frase


----------



## anairdadeaix

Ante todo muchas gracias a todos. 
Se trata de un cortometraje, titulado "50€", y es la historia de cómo, por circunstancias diferentes, un billete de 50 euros pasa por diferentes manos. En el corto se nos cuentan 3 historias, y una de ellas, la tercera, es esta. El billete de 50 euros, por circunstancias, cae en manos del jefe de un club de alterne, y se lo entrega a una de sus trabajadoras como recompensa. Esta trabajadora tiene un hijo, y cuando llega a su casa le dice que tiene un regalo para él, y le entrega el billete. 

CONTEXTO

**** Norma 4
Athos de Tracia (moderadora)

_-*LE GARCON-* (enthousiasmé, ouvre sans tarder son album de collection)_
_*Géniaaalll ! 50 euros !*_

_-*LA MAMAN-* (partage avec émerveillement la joie de son fils)_
_*Je te rappelle qu’on s’en tient à la France et dans la limite des 50 euros, on est d’accord ! *_

_*-LE GARCON* (rangeant minutieusement le billet avec ceux de 5, 10 et 20 € déjà en place)_
_*Oui Maman ! J’ai pas la folie des grandeurs, rassure-toi !* (avec un ton plaisantin)_

Después de esto cambian de tema, y la madre va a hacerle un chocolate caliente. Esto es todo lo que tengo, y es que no se me ocurre nada para traducirlo. 

Anairda


----------



## esteban

Tiene bastante sentido lo que dice Littel Ondine. Pero para sacarme de la duda, ¿los billetes en euros llevan la mención de algún país? Yo pensaba que sólo las monedas llevaban esa mención. Dicho de otra manera, una moneda de 1 euro puede ser francesa, italiana u holandesa por ejemplo, pero todos los billetes son "europeos" o ¿me equivoco?.

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Little Ondine

esteban said:


> Tiene bastante sentido lo que dice Littel Ondine. Pero para sacarme de la duda, ¿los billetes en euros llevan la mención de algún país? Yo pensaba que sólo las monedas llevaban esa mención. Dicho de otra manera, una moneda de 1 euro puede ser francesa, italiana u holandesa por ejemplo, pero todos los billetes son "europeos" o ¿me equivoco?.
> 
> Saludos
> esteban


 
Los billetes no llevan ninguna marca de pais, pero a veces las monedas si a veces llevan una. Esta marca son uno de los simbolos del pais; por ejemplo, unas monedas llevan una aguila, lo que indica que provienen de Alemania.
Imagino que a veces, el Banco Central Europeo (BCE) emite monedas con la efigie de un pais miembro de la UE.
Pero no se mucho igual


----------



## anairdadeaix

" Los billetes, que plasman los estilos
arquitectónicos representativos de siete
épocas de la historia cultural europea,
*son idénticos* *para todos los países
miembros de la zona del euro*. Mientras
que la cara de las monedas en euros que
representa tres mapas diferentes de
Europa es común a los doce países, la
cara nacional muestra diseños
representativos de la identidad nacional
de cada país miembro.


Pues por lo que parece, son idénticos, así que, aunque en principio vi sentido a la respuesta de Little Ondine, ahora ya no se qué hacer, porque claro, cómo se va a referir a una colección francesa si no tienen marca de país?? ... 

Saludos, y muchísimas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Little Ondine

anairdadeaix said:


> " Los billetes, que plasman los estilos
> arquitectónicos representativos de siete
> épocas de la historia cultural europea,
> *son idénticos* *para todos los países*
> *miembros de la zona del euro*. Mientras
> que la cara de las monedas en euros que
> representa tres mapas diferentes de
> Europa es común a los doce países, la
> cara nacional muestra diseños
> representativos de la identidad nacional
> de cada país miembro.
> 
> 
> Pues por lo que parece, son idénticos, así que, aunque en principio vi sentido a la respuesta de Little Ondine, ahora ya no se qué hacer, porque claro, cómo se va a referir a una colección francesa si no tienen marca de país?? ...
> 
> Saludos, y muchísimas gracias por la ayuda


 
Pues soy francesa y varias veces vi monedas con efigie de paises.
Pero no se que institucion las emite.


----------



## esteban

¡Caray estamos como mal para traducir este fragmento! La única explicación que le veo es que el autor piensa que los billetes sí llevan la marca de un país... O tal vez lo de "limitarse a Francia" se refiere a algo que se ha mencionado anteriormente en el guión...

Saludos a todos y... suerte con la traducción
esteban


----------



## anairdadeaix

Sí, monedas sí, pero no billetes, que ahí está el problema. Si fueran monedas sí sería perfecta la propuesta, una colección francesa, pero billetes no, son idénticos en todos los países por lo que he leído 
En cuanto a que el autor esté equivocado...puede ser. Pero ni una referencia a Francia ni a la colección, ni al niño, a nada, no hay referencia anterior, El contexto anterior se desarrolla en el club de alterne, en la conversación entre el jefe y la madre del niño, de si le sube el sueldo o no, de lo buena que es bailando, etc...

Gracias a todos por el esfuerzo, es un fragmento con "mala pata"


----------



## swift

Yo creo que se están yendo por las ramas. Si la madre le dijo que se limitarían a los billetes franceses, es porque no se iba a poner a buscar billetes de otros países para la colección de su hijo. Es probable que el muchachito sólo vea el billete como una "pieza de colección" y no en su valor monetario. De ahí que su reacción inmediata haya sido guardarlo junto con los otros billetes de la colección.

Pienso, entonces, que la madre le dijo que se limitarían a los billetes franceses con el sentido de "no creas que te voy a conseguir billetes de otros países".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## anairdadeaix

Pues sí, creo que voy a hacer eso, y si puedo añado un pie de página o hablo con la profesora a ver qué opina ella. Muchísimas gracias a todos
Saludos
Anairda


----------



## swift

¿Decías que traduces un guión? No veo en qué modo podría tener cabida una nota en ese tipo de documento. Las notas se añaden únicamente cuando no hay otra salida. Me parece que en este caso el sentido de la frase es bastante claro, y por tanto estimo que una nota entorpecería el trabajo.


----------

